# Any recommended cheap Android phone to use for Lyft/Sidecar?



## upnetuser (Aug 14, 2014)

a


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

Used LG G2. I'm selling mine because I got a OnePlus invite, but the battery life is killer and it multitasks like a champ. I think you can pick one up for under $150.


----------



## jamz111 (Oct 9, 2014)

How's the gps performance on you OnePlus

I just ordered mine but am afraid now after reading about some gps issues.


----------



## Blerg (Oct 14, 2014)

How much data is the Lyft app using over the course of a month?


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2014)

upnetuser said:


> Was thinking of signing up for Lyft and maybe Sidecar, but I have a Windows Phone. Can anyone recommend a cheapo Android phone that would get the job done? Would only be using the phone for driving and don't want to spend a lot of cash in case I don't get approved. Would have to be GSM based, as it would be used on ATT or T-Mobile network. Thanks


I would recommend getting an iPhone..iOS is going to have the latest and greatest


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

You cantget a metroPCS Samsung galaxy for $15 and $30 plan. No contract.

It worked great as a dedicated Sidecar phone for me.
I don't use it any more because sidecar started messing with price multiplier and I only run sidecar a few hours a night on my regular phone now.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

If your going to use T-Mobile or AT&T, just look at e-Bay or Amazon for a cheap phone that will work on those networks. I can only recommend the 2 phones I use - HTC M8 or Samsung Galaxy Tab 3. 

There are a ton of Nexus 5 phones out there because of the new Nexus 6 release. I wish I could help more, but I purchase my phones based on feature set vs. price.


----------

